# Any chance someone can me a specific sig for me?



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I've just been so busy with my current job that I don't have the time to make the sig I want.

I'll add the pics I want in them and a loose guideline. I know how to make sigs, but I've just been too busy which sucks.

Anyways, it's basically GSP, BJ and Dan Henderson.

I'd like it to be them side by side in a ring with maybe camera flashes, and a crowd in the background. Anything else is totally up to you.

Here's the image I had in mind.

If someone can do it let me know, if not I'll have to eventually make time and just do it myself


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I will most likly give it a shot before the weeks end.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I will most likly give it a shot before the weeks end.


Thanks, after UFC 97 if I win any of my bets I'll send you my earnings since I don't really care much for credits.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im still plugging away at this one, just wondering if anyone else is gonna try it cause honestly right now its kicking my ass.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is what I got so far anybody got any ideas, to be honest Im not really pleased it seem to cramped.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Magik11 gets his first MMAForum sig.......our little guy is growing so fast.

lol congrats on the upgrade Magik. And good work Toxic.:thumbsup:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Here is what I got so far anybody got any ideas, to be honest Im not really pleased it seem to cramped.


Other than putting each fighter on different levels, I got nothing.  Glad I could help!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Here is what I got so far anybody got any ideas, to be honest Im not really pleased it seem to cramped.


Dude thanks, it looks great, way better than the crap I would have done. lol. And dude it looks fine, I wasn't looking for a masterpiece. I had some ideas since I draw a lot but it would have taken me hours upon hours to make the sig I would have loved but this definitely does the trick. Thanks.

And thanks JP, getting neg repped for over 8 or 9 months can do that to someone


----------

